# Climate Scientists Stuck in The Ice



## tomahawk6 (30 Dec 2013)

Hilarious.Stuck in the summer ice ;D

http://www.jammiewf.com/2013/climate-clowns-trapped-in-antarctic-ice-sea-ice-is-disappearing-due-to-climate-change-but-here-ice-is-building-up/

A statement from the Australasian Antarctic Expedition:

We’re stuck in our own experiment. We came to Antarctica to study how one of the biggest icebergs in the world has altered the system by trapping ice. We followed Sir Douglas Mawson’s footsteps into Commonwealth Bay, and are now ourselves trapped by ice surrounding our ship.

Sea ice is disappearing due to climate change, but here ice is building up. We have found this has changed the system on many levels. The increase in sea ice has freshened the seawater below, so much so that you can almost drink it. This change will have impacts on the deep ocean circulation.


----------



## chrisf (30 Dec 2013)

Sorry, but that article was written by an idiot.

The Xue Long isn't exactly a mighty ice breaker, it's just an ice strengthened cargo ship. The wind shifting one direction or another is enough to change the pressure on the ice, even in the summer, and result in the ship being stuck.

It's got nothing to do with the ice disappearing or not.


----------



## Kirkhill (30 Dec 2013)

Nope, nuffing at all to do with the ice...

http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/australian-icebreaker-heading-to-ship-trapped-in-antarctic-sea-ice-1.1610888

I think Corb Lund has it right.

All they need are the Hutterites.... :christmas happy:


----------



## chrisf (30 Dec 2013)

Of course it has to do with ice, they're stuck in ice, that's not in question... ice moves,  a quick change of the wind, a bit of pressure off the ice, and they could be out, and another change in the wind, and they're stuck again.

The Akademik Shokalski isn't exactly a mighty ice breaker either.

It has nothing to do with climate change though. There's still plenty of ice, there's just less of it over all. You can still get stuck in it.


----------



## cupper (30 Dec 2013)

Why couldn't it be the idiots with Paul Watson on the Steve Irwin?


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (31 Dec 2013)

How ironic!
It's a good story in any event.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2014)

Rescue at last. At least they didn't snark about the carbon footprint of the helicopter flights:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/03/world/antarctica-ship.html?ref=science&_r=0



> *Chinese Copter Rescues 52 From Ship in Antarctic Ice*
> 
> By ALAN COWELL and EDWARD WONG
> Published: January 2, 2014
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Jan 2014)

Source:  _The Patriot News_ (Central Pennsylvania)


----------

